
How is GNU `yes` so fast? - tdwong
https://www.reddit.com/r/unix/comments/6gxduc/how_is_gnu_yes_so_fast/
======
git-pull
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14542938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14542938)

